# Lost ice equip.



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Talked to a Friend of mine today. He found someones fishing equip. If anyone happen to lose anything lately pm me tell me what u lost when and where and I'll try to get to the right owner thanks


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

was it a spud bar at buckeye??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

No sorry that's not it


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

still havnt found the right guy


----------



## goby (Apr 22, 2004)

Cheap sled,mora auger, stanley thermos, custom ice rod, dozen crappies-Chardon area-Drove off with tailgate open-AAAArGH!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Goby sorry to hear!! A buddy of ours was walking out onto the ice up on LSC....got a couple hundred yards out and realized his bag with his flasher, jigs and a few other things had fallen out....he turned right around and walked back in and coincidentally no one had seen it......awful....I'd be lost if I lost all my gear I couldnt do that to someone else.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

that sucks goby. ive been having problems with my tailgate falling down makes you wonder they got a sensor to tell you the door your sitting next to is open but they dont have a sensor for the tailgate you cant see. makes no sense. but no he didnt find all that.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

LOl Goby sorry it's not funny but what sort of auto insurance do you have? could have been the Mahem guy was hiding in the bed of your truck !


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

check craigslist's lost n found in ur area never know...


goby said:


> Cheap sled,mora auger, stanley thermos, custom ice rod, dozen crappies-Chardon area-Drove off with tailgate open-AAAArGH!


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i didnt know there was a lost and found on craigslist ill have to check it out. thanks


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Good lookin out JJ 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

